# Auguri Emma !!!



## Old sperella (11 Luglio 2009)

Buon compleanno !!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Luglio 2009)

Auguri Emma!!!!


----------



## Old amarax (11 Luglio 2009)

auguri anche da me ma con il cellulare non posso ...cucinare come ha fatto Asu  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Tanta felicità


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Luglio 2009)

*AUGURONI EMMA!*
















​


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Luglio 2009)

ragazzi vi ringrazio tutti...ma veramente c'è un errore....il mio birthday è domani....


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ragazzi vi ringrazio tutti...ma veramente c'è un errore....il mio birthday è domani....


bè, comunque bentornata


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bè, comunque bentornata


grazie cara....ehm....non saprei come chiedertelo...ma...mi faresti un riassuntino della settimana?


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> grazie cara....ehm....non saprei come chiedertelo...ma...mi faresti un riassuntino della settimana?


Ama e Asu hanno fatto dei controlli clinici entrambi andati bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	












reale è tornato coll'assenso di staff con nick Brancoleone  

	
	
		
		
	


	








 ed ha avuto un battibecco con Oscuro nella stanza 101 

	
	
		
		
	


	




2 discussioni sono finite in scannatoio
in 1, una certa iaia princess dichiarava di aver subito un rapporto non consensuale e di aver goduto,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ha fatto solo il primo intervento, abbiamo discusso per 45 pagg. e lei è ricomparsa in mp giorni dopo

un nuovo nik, cabrita, inserendosi in una discussione vecchia su gravidanza e tradimento, si è detta soddisfatta di aver fatto sesso con uno la cui moglie era incinta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




persa ama ed io siamo state moderatissimamente :condom 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   stiche  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e l'autrice ha sbroccato di brutto dopo che Asu era stata conciliante

nel prosieguo c'è stata una discussione su come l'avevamo accolta male e una polemica di Rock che ha capito e divertito solo lui 

	
	
		
		
	


	




cabrita si è cancellata dopo essersi reiscritta come correntealternata, ma anche lampadinafulminata poteve essere un'opzione

il nick babilonia ha chesto la cancellazione ma non ho capito nè perchè nè altro 

	
	
		
		
	


	





insomma le solite cose


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Luglio 2009)

ok leggo un po'....ho iniziato...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Ama e Asu hanno fatto dei controlli clinici entrambi andati bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brava amore!
il nostro bigino del forum!


----------



## Old sperella (11 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ragazzi vi ringrazio tutti...ma veramente c'è un errore....il mio birthday è domani....


allora non leggere questo td fino a domani  

	
	
		
		
	


	














bentornata !


----------



## Lettrice (11 Luglio 2009)

Auguri!


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2009)

un buon non compleanno a te!
il biancoconiglio mi perseguita da sempre: è tardi , è tardi...


----------



## Verena67 (11 Luglio 2009)

Mi porto avanti con il lavoro: AUGURI!!!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Luglio 2009)

NON PENSERETE MICA DI CAVARVELA COSI'??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








DOMANI LI RIVOGLIO​


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> NON PENSERETE MICA DI CAVARVELA COSI'???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


passata la festa passato lu santo


----------



## Old alesera (11 Luglio 2009)

augurissimiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (11 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ragazzi vi ringrazio tutti...ma veramente c'è un errore....il mio birthday è domani....








     questo forum è in anticipo su tutto.....anche sui compleanni...


AUGURI  EMMA!!!!


----------



## Old sperella (11 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> NON PENSERETE MICA DI CAVARVELA COSI'???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eccerto come no  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ti abbiamo festeggiato di sabato come si fa con i bambini per le feste di compleanno


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Luglio 2009)

Tocca sempre a me mettere le cose apposto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





AUGURI E.A.!


----------



## Old sperella (12 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tocca sempre a me mettere le cose apposto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusa , e a chi dovrebbe toccare altrimenti ?


----------



## Old danut (12 Luglio 2009)

Buon compleanno....oggi che è il 12


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Luglio 2009)

ciao Emma!!
a ri buon compleanno!!


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (12 Luglio 2009)

auguri emmArsan


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Luglio 2009)

Buon Anno Emma.






  tenacia , forza e pazienza sian con te.


----------



## Old secretary (12 Luglio 2009)

*TANTI AUGURI EMMANUELLE!!!*


----------



## Old Rocknroll (12 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Amoremio ha detto:


> Ama e Asu hanno fatto dei controlli clinici entrambi andati bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Luglio 2009)

questo è un tred di auguri.
Gli scazzetti e le polemiche altrove, please


----------



## Old Rocknroll (12 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ok leggo un po'....ho iniziato...


Attendo con curiiosità  la tua opinione ......


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> questo è un tred di auguri.
> Gli scazzetti e le polemiche altrove, please


 la tua torta è stata bellissima, cucciola....grazie...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (12 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Asudem ha detto:


> questo è un tred di auguri.
> Gli scazzetti e le polemiche altrove, please


Non c'è scazzo nè polemica ma solo tono affettuoso. Credimi.  Davvero


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la tua torta è stata bellissima, cucciola....grazie...
















passato bene la giornata??
regali??
almeno oggi hai magnato come Dio comanda?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Attendo con curiiosità la tua opinione ......


 credo di aver scritto qualcosa nel thread apposito. Io penso che tu avessi voglia di "accalappiarti" qualcuno parlando di branco et similia, non tanto perchè tu ne sia particolarmente convinto ma perchè ti scassavi il cazzo di stare dietro la scrivania ad evadere pratiche col caldo che faceva e quindi hai trovato il modo di provocare....

quanto al provare a difendere l'indifendibile...è nel tuo stile, anche se non sempre ti cimenti.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> passato bene la giornata??
> regali??
> almeno oggi hai magnato come Dio comanda?


regali: soldini, una collana di turchesi (mio marito: primo regalo da una vita), i miei fratelli un costume di LaPerla bellissimo, linea completa solari vichy, borsa di furla, 6 bicchieri da cognac, un paio di sandali.

oggi ho magnato paccheri col pesce e cotolette di pesce


----------



## Old Rocknroll (12 Luglio 2009)

*...........*

O figlio muto o capisce a'mamma. Già sai.
Ti RINNOVO   ì più VERI, affettuosi e sinceri auguri per un anno d'oro. Di cuore.





emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> credo di aver scritto qualcosa nel thread apposito. Io penso che tu avessi voglia di "accalappiarti" qualcuno parlando di branco et similia, non tanto perchè tu ne sia particolarmente convinto ma perchè ti scassavi il cazzo di stare dietro la scrivania ad evadere pratiche col caldo che faceva e quindi hai trovato il modo di provocare....
> 
> quanto al provare a difendere l'indifendibile...è nel tuo stile, anche se non sempre ti cimenti.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> O figlio muto o capisce a'mamma. Già sai.
> Ti RINNOVO ì più VERI, affettuosi e sinceri auguri per un anno d'oro. Di cuore.


grazie ...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> regali: soldini, una collana di turchesi (mio marito: primo regalo da una vita), i miei fratelli un costume di LaPerla bellissimo, linea completa solari vichy, borsa di furla, 6 bicchieri da cognac, un paio di sandali.
> 
> oggi ho magnato paccheri col pesce e cotolette di pesce



capperi che bel bottino!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















per il resto....fusse che fusse l'anno giusto??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> capperi che bel bottino!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















  p  erò se può essere accontentata solo una....meglio che sia l'anno giusto per te, piccere'


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> p  erò se può essere accontentata solo una....meglio che sia l'anno giusto per te, piccere'


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2009)

AUGURI !!






​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> credo di aver scritto qualcosa nel thread apposito. Io penso che tu avessi voglia di "accalappiarti" qualcuno parlando di branco et similia, non tanto perchè tu ne sia particolarmente convinto ma perchè ti scassavi il cazzo di stare dietro la scrivania ad evadere pratiche col caldo che faceva e quindi hai trovato il modo di provocare....
> 
> quanto al provare a difendere l'indifendibile...è nel tuo stile, anche se non sempre ti cimenti.


 Ti ho scritto gli auguri prima di leggere tutto e avevo cercato un'immagine (che non ho trovato di mio gusto) con dei turchesi...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti ho scritto gli auguri prima di leggere tutto e avevo cercato un'immagine (che non ho trovato di mio gusto) con dei turchesi...


grazie persiche'


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

LEGGO SOLO ORA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*AUGURI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

augurissimi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

ri-auguri


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ri-auguri


troppo tardi.
Non vale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> troppo tardi.
> Non vale


ma io glieli ho fatti già il giorno giusto


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma io glieli ho fatti già il giorno giusto


non vale lo stesso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non vale lo stesso


baciami le chiappe


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma io glieli ho fatti già il giorno giusto


 infatti: non ti sei fidata delle notizie false e tendenziose che giravano su questo sito....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> infatti: non ti sei fidata delle notizie false e tendenziose che giravano su questo sito....


assolutamente no


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> baciami le chiappe


opzione di riserva?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> opzione di riserva?


no


----------



## Old Toujours (13 Luglio 2009)

View attachment 3113


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> View attachment 3113


siccome è il suo compleanno non ti dico ciao principino 

	
	
		
		
	


	




bucaiolo va bene lo stesso??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> siccome è il suo compleanno non ti dico ciao principino
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























   che zozzona


----------



## Old Toujours (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> siccome è il suo compleanno non ti dico ciao principino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

mi hanno detto che qui ci sono cestini a fottere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi hanno detto che qui ci sono cestini a fottere


ma non ti è ancora passata?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque scassina l'armadietto di emma,al cibo ci pensa lei di solito


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Luglio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> View attachment 3113


 principino mio adorato....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non ti è ancora passata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 la combinazione è segreta...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la combinazione è segreta...


non sai cosa è capace di fare brugola per fottere un cestino


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non ti è ancora passata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma il tuo cestino è più ghiotto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma il tuo cestino è più ghiotto


guarda che oggi c'è riso in bianco, non so se ti conviene... io ripasserei verso fine settimana, se fossi in te


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> principino mio adorato....


giusto perchè è il tuo compleanno


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

ma è anche il compleanno della tutina??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma è anche il compleanno della tutina??


no



(come ti è venuta in mente questa?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusto perchè è il tuo compleanno


 l'ho fatto proprio per quello....


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


più festeggiamenti
più cestini


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> più festeggiamenti
> più cestini




























    presto, un sedatavo


----------



## Old Toujours (13 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> principino mio adorato....


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


>


tanti auguri tutina.
100 di questi giorni
ti avanza mica un cestino?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tanti auguri tutina.
> 100 di questi giorni
> 
> ti avanza mica un cestino?


qualcuno gliene dia una o la fracasso di legnate


----------



## Old Toujours (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tanti auguri tutina.
> 100 di questi giorni
> ti avanza mica un cestino?


grazie Bru,

mi spiace, ne avevo 2 ma me li hanno ciulati ....


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> grazie Bru,
> 
> mi spiace, ne avevo 2 ma me li hanno ciulati ....


brutti racchi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




chi ha osato ciularti i cestini???
e proprio nel giorno del tuo compleanno


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> brutti racchi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono mica quei due che hai nell'armadietto?


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono mica quei due che hai nell'armadietto?


 
no quelli sono di asu e di oscar


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no quelli sono di asu e di oscar


di oscar?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ah zorro, ma che te magni i vermi?


----------



## Old Toujours (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> brutti racchi
> 
> 
> 
> ...





angelodelmale ha detto:


> sono mica quei due che hai nell'armadietto?


ci tenevo così tanto ...

ciaooooooo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Toujours ha detto:


> ci tenevo così tanto ...
> 
> ciaooooooo



ciao  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(ora si spiega l'avatar)


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> di oscar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma se era collegato settimana scorsa racchia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma se era collegato settimana scorsa racchia


ma va? 

me lo sono persa (sono distrutta)


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

ciao tutina, Dio benedica te e i tuoi due cestini


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ciao tutina, Dio benedica te e i tuoi due cestini


ma brutta zozzona allora ce li hai tu


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma brutta zozzona allora ce li hai tu


ma no racchia, non li ho io.
sono preoccupata per la loro sorte


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma no racchia, non li ho io.
> sono preoccupata per la loro sorte


tu prendi per il culo. è inutile che fai la furba. uno di quelli che hai non può essere di asu, dato che a lei l'ho ciulato io ieri


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tu prendi per il culo. è inutile che fai la furba. uno di quelli che hai non può essere di asu, dato che a lei l'ho ciulato io ieri


che brutta racchia!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e allora di chi è questo lurido cestino?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che brutta racchia!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e te l'ho detto che sarà di tutina


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e te l'ho detto che sarà di tutina


 
ma no, a tutina non l'ho ciulato, sono sicura


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma no, a tutina non l'ho ciulato, sono sicura


qua ci sono altri ladri allora. che saltino fuori


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Luglio 2009)

è una cosa indecente rubare i cestini altrui. Siete senza cuore....solo stomaco e intestino...


----------



## brugola (13 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è una cosa indecente rubare i cestini altrui. Siete senza cuore....solo stomaco e intestino...


ma abbiamo fame


----------



## Old sperella (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> qua ci sono altri ladri allora. che saltino fuori


io non sono .
ho preso per sbaglio solo quello di Letti


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tu prendi per il culo. è inutile che fai la furba. uno di quelli che hai non può essere di asu, dato che a lei l'ho ciulato io ieri





























mi ciuli il cibo???
BASTARDA!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (13 Luglio 2009)

*... a filo di scadenza*

Auguri
Bruja


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi ciuli il cibo???
> BASTARDA!!!!!



non è che ti ciulo il cibo, è che sono più grande e assimilo di più


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è che ti ciulo il cibo, è che sono più grande e assimilo di più


che racchia. 
ciccia, stai facendo il presepe?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che racchia.
> ciccia, stai facendo il presepe?


no, sto preparando la pasta al forno


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che racchia.
> ciccia, stai facendo il presepe?


fa anche l'arrogante


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, sto preparando la pasta al forno


ma dai???
quanti cestini hai ciulato??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> fa anche l'arrogante


e provalo che non è vero!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dai???
> quanti cestini hai ciulato??


 
per ora solo quello di alexantro... l'ho distratto parlando della mamma del mulino bianco...


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per ora solo quello di alexantro... l'ho distratto parlando della mamma del mulino bianco...


ma nei tuoi cestini metti la pasta al forno??
bbonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma nei tuoi cestini metti la pasta al forno??
> bbonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


 sono cestini termini.e  tieni lontane quelle mani


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e provalo che non è vero!!



vedi che saltelli aggraziati ti faccio fare a suon di calci.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




anzi brugola, spariamola fuori come un calcolo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vedi che saltelli aggraziati ti faccio fare a suon di calci..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma avete controllato se non avete il cordone bucato? volete una bacinella, per fare la prova?


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vedi che saltelli aggraziati ti faccio fare a suon di calci..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
cacciamola a calci in culo e ciuliamole i cestini con la pasta al forno


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*pensiamo al licis*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma avete controllato se non avete il cordone bucato? volete una bacinella, per fare la prova?


ah stercoraro! e pulisciti i piedi dopo aver fatto la doccia
grazzzzzie


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Luglio 2009)

*TANTI AUGURI, EMMA!!!*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *TANTI AUGURI, EMMA!!!*


questi son per l'anno prossimo?


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questi son per l'anno prossimo?


 
ehm...quand'era il lieto evento?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ehm...quand'era il lieto evento?


 
domenica


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Luglio 2009)

*perdono!*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> domenica


ops! ero al mare


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ragazzi vi ringrazio tutti...ma veramente c'è un errore....il mio birthday è domani....


 
allora sono in tempo.......

AUGURIIIIIIIII !!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> *allora sono in tempo.......*
> 
> AUGURIIIIIIIII !!!
















   ma "domani" era domenica! sei amica di soleluna vero?


----------



## soleluna80 (15 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma "domani" era domenica! sei amica di soleluna vero?


 





















   'starda


----------



## Cat (15 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Buon compleanno !!!!


 
buon compleanno .





cat


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

*Auguri!*


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


 sei un uomo meraviglioso e dalla memoria formidabile


----------

